# funny moments in judo class



## whitebeltforever (Feb 24, 2019)

hope the link works... clearly i need a few more hundred years of training!!  xD  on Instagram: “Halarious moments in judo class  teacher: 101, lizzy: -79   #whitebelt #blackbelt #funny #judo #martialarts #funnymoments…”


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 24, 2019)

Always great to see people having a little fun in class. Good job.


----------



## whitebeltforever (Feb 24, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Always great to see people having a little fun in class. Good job.


a LITTLE!? xD  i have tons of fun nearly in every class! is that not normal... xD  i do think most unfunny things are funny tho x))))


----------



## whitebeltforever (Feb 24, 2019)

whitebeltforever said:


> a LITTLE!? xD  i have tons of fun nearly in every class! is that not normal... xD  i do think most unfunny things are funny tho x))))


actually fun my moto.... i know it's not for everyone... but for me, i've encountered a life changing event (cancer) that made me realise that if i have fun and laugh every day and be kind and understanding of others no matter how annoying they are, i will have a good life. i want to be on my death bed laughing at all the funny moments in my life...  of course i have to be serious about learning judo but if there is fun and creativity, learning always comes... x)


----------



## jobo (Feb 25, 2019)

whitebeltforever said:


> hope the link works... clearly i need a few more hundred years of training!!  xD  on Instagram: “Halarious moments in judo class  teacher: 101, lizzy: -79   #whitebelt #blackbelt #funny #judo #martialarts #funnymoments…”


you should explain your fun philosophy  to the guy sat down in the green tshirt, I've never seen anybody having less fun in my life


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 25, 2019)

whitebeltforever said:


> actually fun my moto.... i know it's not for everyone... but for me, i've encountered a life changing event (cancer) that made me realise that if i have fun and laugh every day and be kind and understanding of others no matter how annoying they are, i will have a good life. i want to be on my death bed laughing at all the funny moments in my life...  of course i have to be serious about learning judo but if there is fun and creativity, learning always comes... x)


Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## Billy3 (Oct 12, 2020)

lol it reminds me our football classes when I lived in the property in Czech Republic here


----------

